# Snap or direct tie



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

What do you guys do? The eyes aren’t like they used to be and trying to tie on a new jig with cold hands. Yes I carry 4 rods with different jigs and weights.’
Your ideas appreciated.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I like using Swivels to prevent line twist & normally use Fast Snaps for "tying" on lures, jigs & hooks.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I tie direct to jigs so I can slide the knot where I want the jig to be oriented, I use snaps on all spoons or vibes. Most of my set ups are braid to a 12-18" section of flouro connected with a micro swivel.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

icebucketjohn said:


> I like using Swivels to prevent line twist & normally use Fast Snaps for "tying" on lures, jigs & hooks.


X2


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> X2


I use the micro fast snaps also. The larger ones with a blade/spoon bait. Uni knot or micro swivel with braid. Flouro leader, length depending on species.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


> I like using Swivels to prevent line twist & normally use Fast Snaps for "tying" on lures, jigs & hooks.


That’s was I was looking for the fast snaps, some good info here.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I find it easy to tie and remove a Rapala knot even with cold hands and not so young eyes and I like that there's no hardware at the point of presentation. It also lets the jig move freely so it doesn't wind up sitting at a weird angle on accident. I do use a snap on vibees and jigging raps.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

1more said:


> That’s was I was looking for the fast snaps, some good info here.


What’s funny is IBJ turned me on to these like 5-6 yrs ago.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have the quick snaps on some of my rods but to me if it is a true "jig" they are meant to be fished in a horizontal orientation, and are much better at catching fish that way. So being able to slide my knot around the eye where I want it helps me to do this.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

swone said:


> I find it easy to tie and remove a Rapala knot even with cold hands and not so young eyes and I like that there's no hardware at the point of presentation. It also lets the jig move freely so it doesn't wind up sitting at a weird angle on accident. I do use a snap on vibees and jigging raps.


You know, I use the Rapala knots all of the time when using Rapala Original and Floating lures. I have been frustrated lately because I use the improved clinch on my swivels and jigs. For whatever reason, the only improved clinch knots that break on me are those attaching the jig; I'm landing 50/50. I am probably going to use Rapala knots on all my presentation attachments. Any idea why I suffer knot breakoffs on the jigs but not the swivels?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

RiverDoc said:


> You know, I use the Rapala knots all of the time when using Rapala Original and Floating lures. I have been frustrated lately because I use the improved clinch on my swivels and jigs. For whatever reason, the only improved clinch knots that break on me are those attaching the jig; I'm landing 50/50. I am probably going to use Rapala knots on all my presentation attachments. Any idea why I suffer knot breakoffs on the jigs but not the swivels?


Try the polymer knot on the jig.I would bet that as you are jigging, your line is moving on the eye of the jig and eventually causing a work wear on that single line.The polymer is a double line thru the eye,easy to tie. IMO


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

joekacz said:


> Try the polymer knot on the jig.I would bet that as you are jigging, your line is moving on the eye of the jig and eventually causing a work wear on that single line.The polymer is a double line thru the eye,easy to tie. IMO


Ahh, that is probably it, a work wear! Thanks, I like the palomar knot but it is impossible on to double the line in small jig eyes. I guess I am stuck with the Rapala knot?


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

RiverDoc said:


> Ahh, that is probably it, a work wear! Thanks, I like the palomar knot but it is impossible on to double the line in small jig eyes. I guess I am stuck with the Rapala knot?


Try this, take the single line put it through the eye. Pull enough line through, turn the line & place it back through the eye. It's now doubled. Tie your knot.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

X2 cane pole,that's exactly what I do.


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

Pick up a sewing needle threader and run that thru the eye of your small jigs then you have no problem pulling the braid lines back thru doubled. Works for me!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

viking said:


> Pick up a sewing needle threader and run that thru the eye of your small jigs then you have no problem pulling the braid lines back thru doubled. Works for me!


Ya but, how do you get the Braid into the eye of the sewing needle??!?!! LOLLOL


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

It's not a sewing needle it's a tool used to thread a sewing needle. Little thin wire in a kind of v shape hooked to a thing you can hold. Push the wires through the needle (or jig ) put the line through the v and then pull the v out and if brings the line with it! How do I know this??? My daughter wanted fo learn fo sew and it took me 20 min to thread the needle, went to dollar store to get " the tool"


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

1more said:


> What do you guys do? The eyes aren’t like they used to be and trying to tie on a new jig with cold hands. Yes I carry 4 rods with different jigs and weights.’
> Your ideas appreciated.
> Merry Christmas!


I ice fish exclusively on Erie. Got tired of losing big fish on mono. So years ago I went to braid to the smallest barrel swivel you can find to 18" of 15# Berkely vanish to a small snap. I've never lost a big fish since. Good luck.


----------

